# Puppies



## me1234567 (May 5, 2011)

Hi guys,does anybody know of any puppies available in Scotland?


----------



## puppylove (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi there 
I live near Glasgow and I saw on Breeders online that someone in Dumbarton is expecting puppies at the end of August. I just got a puppy three days ago from Jandaz in Wales and the puppy was couriered to me. Hope this helps.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi Lorna, 

Firstly great to hear you are thinking about getting a Cockapoo, great choice   

Have you searched on breeders online, pets 4 homes etc.. It is hard finding the perfect puppy.

I wouldn’t feel comfortable recommending any breeders unless I had purchased from them myself or knew them very well, but I may be able to help you with your search as I have created A Puppy Buying Guide on my blog, it is just useful advice from a cockapoo owner with no preferences to any breeder.... 

Please keep us posted, let us know if need any further assistance and of course let us know when you find your perfect puppy xxxxx

How exciting xxx


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Hi Lorna,

Breeders online is a good starting point to look for available puppies. The one thing I would recommend is that you visit any potential breeder. I think it is really important that you meet the mum and dad of the litter as their characters are going to be passed on to the litter. It is also a good idea not to select a puppy from the litter until they are over 5 weeks old as this is when their individual characters are beginning to show and you will get an idea of what their coats will be like. 

Don't let distance put you off. I travelled 3 hours to select both of my dogs (6 hour round trip) and I know many others on this site travelled further. Finding a very good and honest breeder is vital. It is worth the investment I promise you!

Good luck in your search and enjoy the whole process.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi Lorna, I'm in East Lothian and I got my puppy from Jukee Doodles - 5 1/2 hour trip. I echo what Karen said - don't let distance put you off, choose the type you'd like, then view breeders. We had no problem with Izzy travelling home at all  Good luck with your search.

Puppylove - I'm curious, how does a pup get couriered?


----------



## puppylove (Jul 25, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> Hi Lorna, I'm in East Lothian and I got my puppy from Jukee Doodles - 5 1/2 hour trip. I echo what Karen said - don't let distance put you off, choose the type you'd like, then view breeders. We had no problem with Izzy travelling home at all  Good luck with your search.
> 
> Puppylove - I'm curious, how does a pup get couriered?


Hi Ali, Janice at Jandaz cockapoos offers this service to people who are unable to travel to Wales ( my husband works overseas and I don't drive). She has a friend who travels overnight while the pup is asleep and delivers him/her to your door.


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

We have a Jandaz boy and my girls travelled down to Wales to get him - but the courier service is useful for folks like yourself who dont drive! I would love that job - just seeing people's faces when the pup arrives


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

If I had that job, I don't think anyone's puppy would arrive - I'd puppy nap them


----------



## puppylove (Jul 25, 2011)

Tressa said:


> We have a Jandaz boy and my girls travelled down to Wales to get him - but the courier service is useful for folks like yourself who dont drive! I would love that job - just seeing people's faces when the pup arrives


Hi Tressa, what kind of cockapoo do you have and what colour? We only got Beau on Tuesday but it feels like he has always been here. He is black with a little white on his chest. He is a real character and into everything. His mum is a poodle and his dad is an American cocker. Is your boy English or American? Lorna x


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Hi Lorna - we have an F1 American boy - he is white and apricot and 17 months old now. His name was actually Beau while he was at Jandaz  We call him Teddy as my granddaughter said he was just like her teddy when she set eyes on him, so thats what he became. I think his stud was Duffy the American cocker. (Caradunne's Izzy has the same dad - maybe your Beau will have the same dad too - how exciting!) He is the most adorable wee thing with a great nature - this family has never smiled as much as since he came into it! Look forward to hearing more about Beau.


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

and his son is so very like him lol!!


----------



## me1234567 (May 5, 2011)

Hey thanks to all for your comments.I was asking because a friend of mine is looking for a cockapoo pup.My cockapoo girl(Lady)is 4months now,we went down to lincolm for her.I also own two fantastic standard poodles,my chocolate girl(Mishka), we went to wales to collect and my black girl(Diva)was closer to home in cumbernauld.Well travelled....but soooooo worth it.xxx


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Is she from SYLML's


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Duffy is lovely no wonder he produces such lovely looking dogs


----------



## me1234567 (May 5, 2011)

Yes Jayne,Lady is from Sylmls.She is lovely.xx


----------

